# A simply question about Bizet's Symphony in C



## rostropovo (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello!
I notice that the last movement of Bizet's Symphony in C exists in two versions which diverge in length (6 min VS 9 min) and in structure: the longest version presents a sort of recapitulation or daccapo. Is that an ad libitum or there are two editions? In this case, which is the original?
Many thanks!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I am not aware of any different editions but as this work was written when Bizet was 17 and not performed until 80 years after it was written (1935) there is probably only the one. There is not even any mention of it in Bizet's letters! I suspect that he put in all the (tedious) repeats in the last movement and would have (hopefully) removed many of them had he heard the piece when he was more mature. I was recently listening to the Paavo Jarvi/Orchestre de Paris recording which includes them all and found myself wondering if it would ever end!


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

There may be a repeat that one conductor is taking and the other is not. The best way to find out is get a copy of the score. A library may have one.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

drpraetorus said:


> There may be a repeat that one conductor is taking and the other is not. The best way to find out is get a copy of the score. A library may have one.


IMSLP has it: http://conquest.imslp.info/files/im...317535-PMLP42111-Bizet-Symphonie-00-Score.pdf


----------

